# 2nd times a charm (my work in prog.)



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

This is the inside







[/IMG] 
this is the pass. side.







[/IMG] 

And this pic was linda cut off but you get the general idea.







[/IMG] 
There ya go. Im planning on smoothing out the sides and getting the stillen kit then going black black black!!! Then i gotta find time to put my new engine in. Finally getting the SR20 powah!!!!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good I like the wheels..Jus not feelin the steerin wheel..look into a B13 ser wheel


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks good I like the wheels..Jus not feelin the steerin wheel..look into a B13 ser wheel


Well the steering wheel came with the car and it goes better with the black than the brown GXE wheel. The wheels are konigs but they arent made anymore


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

im digging the primer


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> im digging the primer


thanks I was thinking of keepin it that way but im very partial to black cars.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

91sentra said:


> thanks I was thinking of keepin it that way but im very partial to black cars.


my coupe will be primer red as soon as the warm weather rolls around


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice and subtle...good work


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice, but I don't think you used enough Armor All on the inside, its not shiny enough   J/K looks real good, can't wait to see what it looks like with the stillen kit....


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

updated pics.......got paint and put the AGX's and rear springs on. Waiting on kit still and also got SER seats.


----------

